
MIT's new robot fish is eerily realistic - xbmcuser
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/03/21/mits-new-robot-fish-is-eerily-realistic/
======
bananicorn
I just love how they used a SNES controller as the, well - controller.

------
harperlee
Dupe - being discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16644860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16644860)

------
John_KZ
I bet it's still very loud, which is why we don't get to hear it in operation.
This, along with the ugliness of motor-based motion and electromagnetic
profiles is why these artificial fish aren't very convincing to anyone, be it
aquatic life or humans.

